# Mailbox Filter funktioniert nicht



## Chris (29. Juni 2010)

Unter E-Mail->E-Mail-Mailbox->Mail Filter in ISPConfig Version 3.0.2.1 habe ich einen Filter angelegt. Zum Szenario. Ich habe einen Kunden mit mehreren Domänen. Dieser möchte den Webmailer Roundcube nutzen. In Roundcube hat sich der Kunde mehrere Identitäten mit verschiedenen E-Mail-Adressen angelegt. Wenn nun eine E-Mail an eine dieser Adressen geschickt wird, wird diese zunächst per Weiterleitung an sein Hauptkonto weitergeleitet. Nun möchte ich das alle eingehenden E-Mails auf verschiedene Ordner verteilt werden. Angenommen ich habe eine E-Mail im Posteingang, die an die Adresse "info@meinezweitedomain.de" geschickt wurde. Diese möchte ich nun in einen Ordner "meinezweitedomain" verschieben. Dazu habe ich eine Mail Filter Regel im ISPConfig angelegt:

Name: irgendwas
To: Is:info@meinezweitedomain.de
Aktion: Move To "meinezweitedomain"
Active: Yes


```
### BEGIN FILTER_ID:5

`test -e "$DEFAULT/.meinezweitedomain" && exit 1 || exit 0`
if ( $RETURNCODE != 1 )
{
        `maildirmake -f "meinezweitedomain" $DEFAULT`
        `chmod -R 0700 "$DEFAULT/.meinezweitedomain"`
        `echo "INBOX.meinezweitedomain" >> $DEFAULT/courierimapsubscribed`
}
if (/^To:info@meinezweitedomain\.de$/:h)
{
exception {
ID5EndFolder = "$DEFAULT/.meinezweitedomain/"
to $ID5EndFolder
}
}
### END FILTER_ID:5
```
Die E-Mails werden nicht verschoben, wieso nicht?


----------



## Chris (30. Juni 2010)

Bei diesem Thread: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=968 war die Lösung das die Ordner nicht mit Punkt beginnen dürfen und die Rechte wie bei den anderen Ordnern auf 700 liegen muss. Das ist bei mir bereits sichergestellt. Woran könnte das noch liegen?


----------



## Chris (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert das Verschieben der Mails nun mit folgender Kombination. Die Adressen dürfen nicht als Alias angelegt werden sondern als Forwarding-Adresse auf das Hauptpostfach. Der Mailfilter reagierte nicht auf "To: Is: info@meinezweitedomain.de" aber auf "To: Contains: info@meinezweitedomain.de".


----------



## Till (30. Juni 2010)

> Der Mailfilter reagierte nicht auf "To: Is: info@meinezweitedomain.de"  aber auf "To: Contains: info@meinezweitedomain.de".


Schau Dir mal einen Mail header in Deinem Emailprogramm an, dann siehst Du auch warum das so ist. Eine Emailadresszeile besteht aus einem Beschreibungsteil gefolgt von der Emailadresse in spitzen Klammern.


----------

